# Thunderbolt question



## Nowerlater (Oct 10, 2011)

Who here is still using there original tb. I know alot of people have had problems but I was just wondering. Still got my original from launch day.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

I got mine in early June, but I'm using my original. Haven't had a true hardware issue yet.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm on the original ! Never had problems with it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## emptyshell (Mar 6, 2012)

I got mine the day it was released and I haven't had any issues. Running Liquid Gingerbread 3.2.


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Release day phone here. No problems once it was rooted.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Release day phone here. Truthfully I'm worried the buttons will give out from so much scrolling in recovery and general playing.


----------



## Nowerlater (Oct 10, 2011)

Good to see so many still out there, thought I had a rare beast lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

emptyshell said:


> I got mine the day it was released and I haven't had any issues. Running Liquid Gingerbread 3.2.


same here word for word. Oops actually I'm on 3.1 though

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## papaavi (Jul 11, 2011)

Nowerlater said:


> Good to see so many still out there, thought I had a rare beast lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


all your beasts are rare.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Jun 30, 2011)

Bought mine off craigslist 2 days after release. Flawless even runs smooth at 1,8ghz until battery dies. Never had any hardware issues.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm on my second - but the only reason I ditched the first was the screen got scratched, and I sorta tricked VZW into sending me a replacement.

my first Bolt took a pretty impressive amount of abuse without a hitch, but I guess it couldn't stand up to dust in my pocket....


----------



## mprunner78 (Oct 20, 2011)

Original here since August with zero issues also...the tbolt is a keeper for me..rock solid 4g, built very well and runs great...HTC has a new loyal costumer

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

I've had mine since May. Original SD card crapped out on me but the phone had been solid


----------



## Ssjswah (Mar 6, 2012)

Banging since June 2011...swag

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

On my 3rd. First had touch screen issues, second had a broken radio or something.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## mkw87 (Jun 22, 2011)

Got mine last may when my droid2 screen quit working. I went through 3 OG's and 2 D2's but this phone has been great.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## amp21x (Nov 22, 2011)

Got mine last July, no problems with it.


----------



## Longship (Oct 4, 2011)

Release day original here too. No hardware issues for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

would of still had my original but my 4g radio was faulty from the get go. Second one what kept the SD card locked in broke somehow as never been dropped or taken out. So to me doesn't matter if I have my first or 100th this is a great phone and HTC proved that by giving us ics. Its easily an overlooked phone.

Congrats to the people still rocking their original phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

